#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  معرفة اللجان الانتخابية بالرقم القومى

## zizoYAzizo

*الاستعلام عن اللجان الانتخابية*

       أدخل رقمك القومي للااستعلام عن اللجان الانتخابية 

متاح الآن لمحافظات المرحلة الأولى:  القاهرة، الإسكندرية، الفيوم، الأقصر، بورسعيد، دمياط، كقر الشيخ، أسيوط  والبحر الأحمر

لمعرفة اللجنة 

اضغط هنا

----------


## اليمامة

وال‘سماعيلية خارج المرحلة الأولى دى يا زيزو ؟
واحنا امتى يعنى ؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وال‘سماعيلية خارج المرحلة الأولى دى يا زيزو ؟
> واحنا امتى يعنى ؟


ماعرفش والله يا ندى بس جربى ادخلى دخلى رقم البطاقه وشوفى هيطلعلك ايه  ::  يمكن يكونو نزلو كل الارقام خلاص الناهرده  ::  وحطى رقم حمزه وادم بردو حتى لو رقم كارنيه الحضانه  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ماعرفش والله يا ندى بس جربى ادخلى دخلى رقم البطاقه وشوفى هيطلعلك ايه  يمكن يكونو نزلو كل الارقام خلاص الناهرده  وحطى رقم حمزه وادم بردو حتى لو رقم كارنيه الحضانه


ايوة يا زيزو ايوة
ههههههه
دى الديمقراطية واللا بلاش 
جت على بتوع الحضانة 
من حقهم 
أنا هجرب وأشوف

----------


## ابن البلد

يعني أنا مرحلة أولي
ياعني هدخل طب أو هندسة
احمدك يارب
 :: 

شكرا يا زيزووووووووووو 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عفواً، الموقع غير متاح نظراً للإقبال الشديد
> يرجى الانتظار قليلا و إعادة الزيارة بعد لحظات


 :: 
حظى كده بقى
على العموم أنا عارف مكان لجنتى
شكرا يا زيزو
والله أنا فرحان إن الموقع عليه إقبال
وده معناه إن الناس ح تهتم بالإنتخابات المرة دى 
وده مؤشر كويس
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يعني أنا مرحلة أولي
> ياعني هدخل طب أو هندسة
> احمدك يارب
> 
> 
> شكرا يا زيزووووووووووو


شد حيلك بقى علشان تدخل طب  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حظى كده بقى
> على العموم أنا عارف مكان لجنتى
> شكرا يا زيزو
> والله أنا فرحان إن الموقع عليه إقبال
> وده معناه إن الناس ح تهتم بالإنتخابات المرة دى 
> وده مؤشر كويس


وانا كمان عرفت اللجنه بتاعتى ومش عارف هى فين 
انا فعلا مش عارف حاسس ان فيه حاجه لط بردو اولا انا لغايه دلوقتى ناس ماعرفهمش بتعمل لنفسها دعايه انتخابيه وللاسف الى بيتكلم حاجه من اتنين يا بيقول كلام صعب تنفيذه عقلانيا يا بيتكلم كلام عايم مالوش لازمه ومش مصدقه كمان  ::(:  ومافيش واحد فيهم عامل حتى برنامج انتخابى محدد وكل واحد فيهم محسسنى انه رئيس جمهوريه الصراحه 
ثانى حاجه ناس غريبه وشكلها غلط مرشحه نفسها للانتخابات بردو زى واحد بعد صلاه الجمعه كده معلم وبطاقيه ومرشح نفسه عمال وهو شكله جزار اصلا  :: 
وواحد تانى كنت قاعد على القهوه ولقيته دخل سلم على كل القهوه ومشى وواحد تانى تبعه عمال يوزع ورق علينا انا الصراحه عملتها قراطيس ومراكب ومكلفش نفسه حتى انه يتكلم ويقول هو مين 
والحريه والعداله عاملين كشك صغير ومجرد بيوزعو ورق وخلاص ومش عارف هما عايزين ايه  ::  
فيه لخبطه انا متلخبطها الصراحه ومش عارف احدد منين رايح فين وهيجى منين الصراحه

----------


## the_chemist

يا زيزو قلقان ليه

روح بس ودور علي اسمى وعلم عليه صح جامدة قوى

وسيب الباقي علي الله

----------


## nariman

شكرا يا زيزو

يارب الانتخابات نفسها تعدي على خير ..ويكون فيها الخير أساسا
خايفة تكون مجرد نيو لوك لنفس الوجوه الفاسدة بتاعة زمان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وانا كمان عرفت اللجنه بتاعتى ومش عارف هى فين 
> انا فعلا مش عارف حاسس ان فيه حاجه لط بردو اولا انا لغايه دلوقتى ناس ماعرفهمش بتعمل لنفسها دعايه انتخابيه وللاسف الى بيتكلم حاجه من اتنين يا بيقول كلام صعب تنفيذه عقلانيا يا بيتكلم كلام عايم مالوش لازمه ومش مصدقه كمان  ومافيش واحد فيهم عامل حتى برنامج انتخابى محدد وكل واحد فيهم محسسنى انه رئيس جمهوريه الصراحه 
> ثانى حاجه ناس غريبه وشكلها غلط مرشحه نفسها للانتخابات بردو زى واحد بعد صلاه الجمعه كده معلم وبطاقيه ومرشح نفسه عمال وهو شكله جزار اصلا 
> وواحد تانى كنت قاعد على القهوه ولقيته دخل سلم على كل القهوه ومشى وواحد تانى تبعه عمال يوزع ورق علينا انا الصراحه عملتها قراطيس ومراكب ومكلفش نفسه حتى انه يتكلم ويقول هو مين 
> والحريه والعداله عاملين كشك صغير ومجرد بيوزعو ورق وخلاص ومش عارف هما عايزين ايه  
> فيه لخبطه انا متلخبطها الصراحه ومش عارف احدد منين رايح فين وهيجى منين الصراحه



عندى نفس المشكلة يا زيزو وبجد محتارة جداااااااا
هاضطر انى ارشح احزاب وهابعد بقدر الامكان عن الوجوه لانى مابعرفش معظمها 
اما المقاعد الفردية فمش عارفة فيهم حد خااااااااااالص ...!!!!
المهم بجد الموقع فادنى جدا فى معرفة اللجنة وربنا يستر والامن يكون مستتب لانى مش متفائلة وخاصة بعد اللى حصل النهاردة  ::(: 
تحياتى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا يا زيزو ويارب تتم الانتخابات على خير 

وتحية تقدير واحترام لكل من يتواجد في ميدان التحرير وكل ميادين مصر

ربنا ينتقم من كل ظالم ومن كل من يتسبب في ايذاء أو قتل انسان 

اللهم اصلح أحوالنا*

----------

